# Fake Registration ? WCF



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello I am in the process of buying a Maine Coon the breeder states registration as World Cat Federation . They are based in UK. I have not come across this registration so far can any one help me with this ? Thanks


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think they are one of the world wide registeries, unlike GCCF which is just for the UK.

They do have a webpage if you google them...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Julie Englefield said:


> Hello I am in the process of buying a Maine Coon the breeder states registration as World Cat Federation . They are based in UK. I have not come across this registration so far can any one help me with this ? Thanks


The WCF is real, but not sure why the breeder isn't registering with GCCF, TICA or FiFe. I believe the WCF is actually based in Germany.


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> The WCF is real, but not sure why the breeder isn't registering with GCCF, TICA or FiFe. I believe the WCF is actually based in Germany.


Yes that's my worry on her website she mentions no other registrations. She started up in Germany and has moved back to UK. Hee website is very out of date and she admitted that.....stupidly I have paid a 150 deposit and I have not heard back now for a week ! I'm beginning to think I've been hood winked and should have checked more. I also read a couple of bad reports on her since........she says she updates every ten days but if shes dodgy I'm feeling like cancelling and going elsewhere that's really true


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> The WCF is real, but not sure why the breeder isn't registering with GCCF, TICA or FiFe. I believe the WCF is actually based in Germany.


Yes I have noticed that the website is very compact and all the other details are in German


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

Julie Englefield said:


> Yes that's my worry on her website she mentions no other registrations. She started up in Germany and has moved back to UK. Hee website is very out of date and she admitted that.....stupidly I have paid a 150 deposit and I have not heard back now for a week ! I'm beginning to think I've been hood winked and should have checked more. I also read a couple of bad reports on her since........she says she updates every ten days but if shes dodgy I'm feeling like cancelling and going elsewhere that's really true


 also she has not asked me any questions about my home set up etc ??


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Do the cats have all the breed required health tests?

SMA, Pk-Def, PKD, HCM DNA test, HCM scanned, hips checked?


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

No not all of those on your list. I need to hit down all of yours and comparison. I just feel something's not right. It's not so much that I may have lost the money I'm more concerned if this is a cat farm ? Theres so many bad places breeding sick cats ??


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

I mean jot down


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some breeds have more issues with less than wonderful breeders than others, Maine Coons are one of them unfortunately.


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok I will do more research I'm pretty sure things aren't quite right. In the past I have contacted other registered breeders with the UK registrations you mentioned and most asked me a lot of questions and offered to put me on a waiting list. There was certainly no mention of hip scans or or DNA etc


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Buyers need to research each breeds health requirements, if the breeder hasn't offered up proof of testing or written it on their website you can always ask and see what they say. 

Visiting shows is a great way to meet breeders but that is not an option at the moment for you in the UK.


----------



## Julie Englefield (Sep 30, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Buyers need to research each breeds health requirements, if the breeder hasn't offered up proof of testing or written it on their website you can always ask and see what they say.
> 
> Visiting shows is a great way to meet breeders but that is not an option at the moment for you in the UK.


Thank you I will present these questions to this breeder in question it's useful to have the information to hand as a general member of public without the knowledge ones rather in the dark and can be vulnerable to deception


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone can see which DNA tests Langford advise for various breeds: https://www.langfordvets.co.uk/media/2166/genetic-diseases-by-breed.pdf


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Julie Englefield said:


> Hee website is very out of date and she admitted that.....stupidly I have paid a 150 deposit and I have not heard back now for a week ! I'm beginning to think I've been hood winked and should have checked more. I also read a couple of bad reports on her since........she says she updates every ten days but if shes dodgy I'm feeling like cancelling and going elsewhere that's really true


This breeder could be perfectly genuine, but then again they might not be. An out of date website isn't a pointer to trouble, many breeders don't actually do their own website and it isn't unusual for them to end up left untouched for some time, years even, without being updated. Breeders who do their own may not have found the time to update it, and certainly this year I've only looked at mine once, whereas normally I try to update it monthly. Regarding giving updates I try to do so once a week but sometimes I'm simply too busy. Life gets in the way and rightly or wrongly, contacting new owners sometimes get pushed down the list of things needing to get done. The effort of taking photos then writing out individual emails to each new owner (after all you aren't the only one) takes a lot of time ... a _LOT_ of time.
Where did you read the dodgy reports? Facebook? Who wrote them, other breeders? The Cat Fancy is a spiteful place and bad reviews need to be taken with a note of caution.

By all means contact the breeder and get clarification regarding her testing regime, which WCF club she registers with and whether you will receive all of the registration paperwork on collection day.


----------



## Daisy2022 (10 mo ago)

Julie Englefield said:


> Hello I am in the process of buying a Maine Coon the breeder states registration as World Cat Federation . They are based in UK. I have not come across this registration so far can any one help me with this ? Thanks


This seems so familiar to me can I ask the breeders name? Did you purchase the kitten in the end?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Daisy2022 said:


> This seems so familiar to me can I ask the breeders name? Did you purchase the kitten in the end?


They've not been here since October 2020 so doubt we will, find out


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Daisy2022 said:


> This seems so familiar to me can I ask the breeders name? Did you purchase the kitten in the end?


@Maurey may be able to assist with describing the documents.

there's no shortage of MC breeders, if you don't feel comfortable move to one you do trust.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

WCF is totally legit, but odd for a breeder that moved to the UK to not dual register or completely transfer their cats to TICA or GCCF.
To my knowledge, the are no WCF shows in the UK, and WCF registration hinges on both parents having at least Champion status.

If kittens don’t come with papers, shots, and neutered, at no earlier than 12 weeks, and parents aren’t tested (genetically clear, hip scored, ECG/ultrasound heart clear), walk away. There aren’t many breeders who do all testing for Maine Coons in the UK, and one of the two I’ve been able to find doesn’t show and has poor examples of the breed, but at least their cats are healthy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maurey said:


> WCF is totally legit, but odd for a breeder that moved to the UK to not dual register or completely transfer their cats to TICA or GCCF.
> To my knowledge, the are no WCF shows in the UK, and WCF registration hinges on both parents having at least Champion status.
> 
> If kittens don't come with papers, shots, and neutered, at no earlier than 12 weeks, and parents aren't tested (genetically clear, hip scored, ECG/ultrasound heart clear), walk away. There aren't many breeders who do all testing for Maine Coons in the UK, and one of the two I've been able to find doesn't show and has poor examples of the breed, but at least their cats are healthy.


Also odd to move to the UK but try to sell kittens that are in Lithuania here.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Also odd to move to the UK but try to sell kittens that are in Lithuania here.


If Daisy is referring to the P4H advert, it looks very much like a scam.


----------

